# CAST IRON PANCAKE PAN



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi and TIA.
I have an electric stovetop. I enjoy making pancakes and now use a nonstick pan for cooking them as suggested by Bouland.

I'm thinking of getting a Lodge brand pancake pan, either square or round to use instead. Whatever I get will also be used to cook Johnnycakes using Flint Corn grown only in Rhode Island.

If I go with the square cast iron unit, will the heat be noticeably uneven due to the circular electric heating element on the stovetop?  

[ September 07, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

It might be, I guess, but you can use a heat diffuser to act as a buffer. There are ones you can purchase -- sort of like trivets made of metal-covered asbestos  (last time I saw one since Woolworth's closed was in the catalogue of the Vermont Country Store). Or you can make one, by taking an empty, clean #10 can and stomping it flat.

And remember, keep the pan well-seasoned. Cast iron takes a little extra work at first, but once it's seasoned it's really easy to clean.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

The cast iron pan will certainly work on an electric hob, but because of its low heat transfer, it will take longer to heat and longer to cool. You'll have to experiment to find the right setting for the burnner, but cast iron will work. Also, be sure to season it well. Cast iron may also add more color to what you are cooking than you are used to with nonstick pans. Finally, square pans do work, but remember to preheat them.


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

i use one of those large grill/griddle things that lays over two burners on the stove top. griddle on one side, ridged like a grill on the other. it's anodized aluminum, but i've seen them in cast iron too.

it's awesome! so much easier for doing things like pancakes, grilled cheeses...stuff that you'd griddle. it does take a while to heat up...but once it's hot, the heat is even. and i can make like 5 pancakes at a time instead of one or 2.

it's seasoned well and so is completely nonstick. this was one of my best early purchases (before i went to culinary school) and i think i paid like 30 bucks.

i highly recommend it.


----------

